# Cyclist Hit on Alpine Road in Portola Valley



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm a Portola Valley resident and was at a 4th of July function last night when a couple of my riding buds told me they happened upon an accident on Alpine Road near Rosotti's Saturday around noon. The first couple of cyclists who arrived there just before them included a surgeon and a cardiologist. They told me they overheard the injured cyclist's riding partner tell the police that she had pulled out from the bike lane into the road. At first, I wanted to jump to the conclusion that the elderly driver was at fault, but it's certrainly not clear from the details thus far. I found this piece in the local news.

http://www.almanacnews.com/news/show_story.php?id=839

Ride safe!

Mike


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

91 years old?! wow...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

wchane said:


> 91 years old?! wow...


and of course there was a gold Cadillac....


----------

